# Who wants to lose before Easter?



## Belfrybat

In the spirit of the "lose before Christmas" thread, I'm opening this one up in hopes others might join me. I thought Valentines Day might be a good goal as it is only 6 weeks away.

My goal is to lose 10 lbs. by then. I'm going to try a lowish carb 5:2 plan. 5 days of normal low carb (under 80 grams daily) then two days of juice/ protein shakes fasting. I've decided not to count calories, but focus on carbs. Mondays and Thursdays look to be the best days for fasting, but I'll be flexible on that. I'm also going to exercise more -- three days a week cardio and two days resistance. Since moving, I've gotten really lax on exercising and my blood sugars show it.

Will anyone else join with me?


----------



## Jokarva

I'm in. 

I started a low/no gluten, dairy and sugar diet this week in hopes of getting my ibs under control. I also need to lose 20 pounds, so hope that's a side effect. I'm a long time vegetarian and had a diet very high in wheat, so this is quite the adjustment. Plus I'm lazy and hate to cook....what a perfect storm of obstacles, lol. But going to give it a try!

Also going to up my exercise. I injured my knee back in Oct but that's better, so no more excuses.


----------



## light rain

I'm in too. :thumb:

I want to lose about 8-10 lbs. Been working on it for awhile. :yawn: I plan to do it by eating less calories, drinking less beer and upping working outdoors (mostly wood cutting and gardening). The only planned exercise I would realistically do is lifting weights. Maybe I'll start back on that too!


----------



## Jokarva

I weigh on Fridays, so yesterday was 2 pounds down from last week. I just started this diet on tuesday and already feel I've lost some bloat. Hard to change eating habits though!

We have a cat that gets meds twice a day, his night med goes into a spoon of ice cream...so I was sneaking a spoon for me too. This morning I made an almond milk, banana and maple syrup concoction that is freezing now as a substitute. 245 calories, gluten and dairy free, not too high in sugar. We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## painterswife

I am in.

Not sure how many fasting days but I will be working on under 20 carbs on eating days. 10 Pounds is a good goal for 6 weeks.


----------



## Lostinthewoods

I'm in too! I'm already doing a Metabolism Makeover plan which is a little bit of an "eat this not that" plan. Low carbs and sugars, healthy fats, add proteins and other hippy-ish stuff (green superfoods, turmeric, matcha, collagen) to my morning smoothie along with B, D, Probiotics, fiber (Chia) & Omega Vits. No processed food if I can help it, and 3x 20 minutes per week of interval training. I look forward to reading everyone's updates and success stories!


----------



## light rain

Thanks Belfrybat for getting this thread started! I knew the chances of success before Christmas for me were nil but I think now it might just work...


----------



## Belfrybat

Good to see so many are joining in. Sundays are my official weigh day. I'll be away from Sunday pm to Tuesday pm, so won't expect a loss, but hope not to gain.


----------



## Lostinthewoods

I don't know if anyone uses an app to track their progress, but I'm on myfitnesspal and would love to "friend" anyone on that. I know myfitnesspal is also the website, which can be more convenient to track on.


----------



## Tinker

I'm in! We are going to be going on vacation soon, so I would love to loose 15 pounds by March. Joe's juicing works well for me, but I hate the work involved in that. Will be doing high protein, low fat most of the days, with a juice day thrown in here and there. An also doing the treadmill & the exercise bike.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Jokarva

Tinker said:


> I'm in! We are going to be going on vacation soon, so I would love to loose 15 pounds by March. Joe's juicing works well for me, but I hate the work involved in that. Will be doing high protein, low fat most of the days, with a juice day thrown in here and there. An also doing the treadmill & the exercise bike.
> 
> Good luck everyone!


After I watched 'Fat, Sick and Nearly Dead' I bought a juicer and was gung-ho on juicing till I realized what a pain and a mess it was. Bought a Nutribullet and now just pulverized the fruits and veggies instead...not the same exactly, but so much easier.


----------



## Lostinthewoods

The same thing happened to me with the juicer. I had great plans to make REAL juice for my son. What a pain! I think I juiced one or two times. 

Also, when you eat the whole item, you get all that lovely fiber


----------



## Jokarva

Today was one week on low/no gluten, dairy and sugar. Dairy substitutes have been easy to find, the less sugar I eat the less I crave, and I'm doing ok so far with the no gluten....but I can see how it would be tough long term. Think I can make it to Valentines day though. And definitely feeling less bloat, so interested to see what Fri weigh in will bring...hope it's not a big let down.


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm back from my trip and didn't gain, which is a wonder as it entailed two restaurant meals. But now I really need to get serious. My plan is lowish carb with two days of "fasting" a week which will entail protein shakes and juice.

Juicing is a pain, but what I do is juice enough for three days and freeze it. I use the large peanut butter jars (plastic) and drink a half for a serving. Three jars in the freezer gives me 2 days of juice once thawed. 

I have a Vita Mixer and sometimes just throw veggies and an apple into it along with a cup of water, but I don't like how thick it comes out. But the fiber is nice to have.


I ran into an article on Dr. Oz's new 2 week diet plan. I don't believe half of what he says, but in the plan he has a broth recipe that looks good, so I'm going to make some up this afternoon as I find hot soups really fill me up. Here's the recipe: 



Consume the Total 10 veggie broth throughout the day. It's low-calorie, high-fiber and curbs hunger. Dr. Oz's Total 10 broth recipe ingredients are 3 quarts of water, 1 onion, 1 cup winter squash, 1 cup root vegetables, 1 cup greens, 2 celery sticks, Â½ cup cabbage, 4 slices ginger, 2 garlic cloves and sea salt. 
ETA: Oops, apparently this was last year's diet. http://supplementpolice.com/total-10-rapid-weight-loss-plan/ But the broth still sounds good.


----------



## Lostinthewoods

Jokarva said:


> Today was one week on low/no gluten, dairy and sugar. Dairy substitutes have been easy to find, the less sugar I eat the less I crave, and I'm doing ok so far with the no gluten....but I can see how it would be tough long term. Think I can make it to Valentines day though. And definitely feeling less bloat, so interested to see what Fri weigh in will bring...hope it's not a big let down.



I've noticed the less junk (chips, candy) I eat, the less my cravings are as well! I've heard that the stuff they put in that junk is addictive; the more you eat the more you want. It's a party in your mouth!  

Also, don't be discouraged if the scale isn't behaving during your weigh in. Sometimes it takes a little bit to see results, and sometimes we just need to make more adjustments. My son has been gluten free for 3 years now. It can be hard, but a big thing is that a lot of the packaged gluten-free products are packed with calories and other junky ingredients.


----------



## Lostinthewoods

Belfrybat said:


> Juicing is a pain, but what I do is juice enough for three days and freeze it. I use the large peanut butter jars (plastic) and drink a half for a serving. Three jars in the freezer gives me 2 days of juice once thawed.
> 
> I have a Vita Mixer and sometimes just throw veggies and an apple into it along with a cup of water, but I don't like how thick it comes out. But the fiber is nice to have.
> 
> 
> I ran into an article on Dr. Oz's new 2 week diet plan. I don't believe half of what he says, but in the plan he has a broth recipe that looks good, so I'm going to make some up this afternoon as I find hot soups really fill me up. Here's the recipe:
> 
> 
> 
> Consume the Total 10 veggie broth throughout the day. It's low-calorie, high-fiber and curbs hunger. Dr. Oz's Total 10 broth recipe ingredients are 3 quarts of water, 1 onion, 1 cup winter squash, 1 cup root vegetables, 1 cup greens, 2 celery sticks, Â½ cup cabbage, 4 slices ginger, 2 garlic cloves and sea salt.
> ETA: Oops, apparently this was last year's diet. http://supplementpolice.com/total-10-rapid-weight-loss-plan/ But the broth still sounds good.


It sounds like you have a great juicing plan! Can you tell me how much fruit/veg you juice to get that amount to freeze? I juiced an apple and it was like the teenest bit in a glass. 

That diet sounds similar to the one I am doing, in the exclusion areas. Simple carbs, sugar, alcohol, no hydrogenated oils, etc. But it adds in healthy fats, like coconut oil, ghee, even grass-fed butter. And everything organic or grass-fed, as much as possible. 

I started taking a multi-B vitamin and ended up sick. Every time I diligently take vits, I end up sick. A couple of people in my support group said it might be detox, but it is like a sinus infection, so I think, whatever is happening, my bodies immune system lowers and I get whatever everyone else is getting. blah. 

That broth sounds great! Have you tried making bone broth? It is supposed to be very healing (wish I had some now!) I found a really good recipe on pinterest, but I have to acquire some bones.


----------



## light rain

Anyone taking any probiotics with their plans? If so which one/s?

I think some of the things that I have eaten and drank over the last 60 some years have changed the bacterial landscape in my body and not for the better...


----------



## Lostinthewoods

light rain said:


> Anyone taking any probiotics with their plans? If so which one/s?
> 
> I think some of the things that I have eaten and drank over the last 60 some years have changed the bacterial landscape in my body and not for the better...


I do take a probiotic. I'm not sure if I'm happy with it or not yet. I'm thinking of going with one of these http://www.vitacost.com/productResults.aspx?N=0&ss=1&Ntt=gaden of life probiotic

My son takes the Garden of Life raw probiotic chewable I think it's doing good things for him. Here is a really interesting article I found on Pro and Prebiotics. 

http://forums.phoenixrising.me/index.php?threads/the-wonders-of-prebiotics.6740/

I find it interesting because my sister in law just gave me a "magical recipe" that her mother gave her to put in her smoothies. She didn't know, but it is chocked full of different fibers like psyllium husk and flax meal. I already add Chia or flax to my smoothies (unless I'm using hemp protein which has ENOUGH fiber  ) so I'm going to try the "magical recipe", tweeked a little. I can get the recipe for you, if you'd like.

I hope this information was helpful!


----------



## Tinker

Great job Belfrey! I haven't weighed yet, but I am doing good at my eating, and doing the treadmill. We are going out to dinner with friends tonight. They will all have wings, but I don't like them, so I am not sure what I will order, but I think I will eat some cottage cheese, or a rice cake, before I leave home.


----------



## Jokarva

Down 1/2 pound on weigh in today. Bah humbug.


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm not going to be in the red this week -- pits! And I've been behaving myself since I returned from the trip. But the scale is stuck. Ah well, at least it isn't a gain. I'm a type 2 diabetic and it is so hard to lose weight. But my official weigh in isn't until tomorrow, so who knows? I might be down by then. 

There was a Q about how much juice I get from the veggies I use. 2 cukes, 5 sticks of celery, 1/2 bunch of kale, 1/2 head leaf lettuce, 2 large apples produce between 3 - 4 cups of juice. I also add lemon juice and ginger. Since I like the idea of having fiber, I put one cup of pulp and 1-1/2 cups of water in the Vita Mix and pulverize it, which adds another 2 cups for a total of 5 - 6 cups. Enough for 2 days if I'm doing juice only, or three days using juice as a supplement.


----------



## toni48

I started a week ago last Friday and have lost 3 lbs. Would love to lose 10 lbs by Valentines day.


----------



## Belfrybat

My "official" weigh-in is Sundays and I was down a 1/2 lb. Not much but I'll take it. That makes a whole 1 lb. loss in 9 days. BUT the good news is my blood sugar is down about 10 points on average. It ran high all through the holiday season (I wonder why? ), but is dropping back to normal levels. Hopefully the weight loss will follow.


----------



## light rain

I lost 1 lb. I cut down on amt. of food in general, beer and carbs. I will record today's weight in our calendar book. 

Took the skin off of the cooked chicken last night and coerced my DH to do the same. The old kitties and the pup were elated. DH not so much... :hohum:


----------



## CalicoPrairie

Ok I was going through and liking everyone's posts, then I realized this was the lose before Valentine's Day thread and I figured I'd just better quit and post already, LOL! I'm in too, but I'm thinking I'll shoot for 150, since I'm on sort of a plateau right now (hovering between 157-160). Not sure I'll even make it that low, but I can sure try!

Belfrybat, Painterswife, and all my other friends from the Christmas thread, I hope you all will forgive me for my absence, we have just had a death in the family, so life has been taking me in other directions. Add to that the head cold/flu that our family has been passing around to each other for the full month of December, and I think you get the idea. No worries, though---I'm still staying on a loose plan (surprisingly!) and while I'm not losing as consistently as I'd like to, I am sticking between 157-160 most days. I'm sure it's just water weight fluctuating, because I'm not really drinking enough water lately, and I'm probably eating more sodium than I should. I'm not tracking, but I am eating very low carb most days. Anyway, hope you all are having a fantastic new year!


----------



## Belfrybat

Calico -- good to see you here. I figured the Christmas thread was done and gone, which is why I started this one.
Sorry to hear about the death in your family and illnesses. That can cause stress which leads to eating (at least for me).

I'm down a pound, but have three days to go before my official weekly weigh in. I'd surely love to lose another pound by then. If I don't, then I'm going to tweak what I'm doing as it apparently isn't working well. But I'll wait until Sunday to decide.


----------



## VICKI1

Good Morning...I would like to join if you have room for 1 more...I've tried this before and failed. I need to lose a lot more than 10 lbs but would like to start there. I actually weighed when I went to the Dr. last Friday so I have started to work on it. I do need to be accountable to someone other than myself. So if you don't mind I will join and try to post but mostly it's good to see how others are doing. I am a cokeaholic and have given all soda and any candy type foods up. That's only some of my bad habits but I am working to change how I cook some foods to make them healthier.


----------



## Jokarva

Friday weigh in...I'm down 3 pounds from last week, so that's 5 (6? can't remember) total. Still don't have this no gluten/dairy/sugar business down, but am slowly getting adjusted. Need to work on more protein since so much previously came from dairy.

Eating out is a major pain, so we're saving money as well .


----------



## Belfrybat

Great loss, *Jovarka*. If I hold steady today I'm in line for a 2 lb. loss which ends up 2.5 since I started the thread. Not much, but at least I'm not gaining. I attend a weekly meal at church which kicks my hiney. It's hard to turn down the good food they offer. 

*Vicki1* -- welcome. I'm hoping to continue these "want to lose by..." threads as I need short term goals. I'm hoping for a total of 10 lbs. by Valentines. 7.5 lbs. to go in a month -- I think I can make it.


----------



## painterswife

Well, I have not lost yet. I however now know the reason. First period in over a year. Thought I was getting on a few months ago but did not. Thought this was a done deal. No wonder I could not resist the chocolate this week. My scale did show a loss one day but not the next. No gain. I had forgot how bad cramps and other things could be. I am however amazed that I have not felt the need for all the carbs I usually would be downing. Chocolate seems to be my only vice these days. That in itself is a major accomplishment. Before I would have had bread and potatoes with every meal and they might have even been the whole meal.


----------



## Tinker

Glad to hear that everyone is still hanging in there! Congrats to the losers! I am struggling---just hate the treadmill, & have knee problems (I know--excuses, excuses), Not doing to bad on the eating, cutting out snacks, and eating healthier, just wish I could motivate to exercise.


----------



## Lostinthewoods

Tinker said:


> Glad to hear that everyone is still hanging in there! Congrats to the losers! I am struggling---just hate the treadmill, & have knee problems (I know--excuses, excuses), Not doing to bad on the eating, cutting out snacks, and eating healthier, just wish I could motivate to exercise.


I have the same trouble, getting motivated to exercise. You know there is a lot of information/evidence/research that interval training or weight lifting is more effective for losing weight than cardio, and is easier on the joints.

I'm not trying to argue with anyone's fitness regimen, just putting that out there. It is a well-known fact that more muscle burns more calories and when you do the interval or burst training, or weight lifting, you do put on muscle. Of course, muscle also WEIGHS more than fat, so it's best to measure your progress in a different way than straight pounds.

Just my 2c or tree fiddy.


----------



## light rain

I was sure I would have lost a lb. or two. No, gained 3/4 lb. :grump:

Hope next week will be a better weigh in...


----------



## CalicoPrairie

Still plugging along. I must say that having a death in the family does a ton to encourage the blahs. Still around 160. Over the past weekend, I've eaten potatoes and beans. I haven't overeaten really, just more carby than I am used to. I'm a little bloated still, despite the fact that I have eaten pretty low in carbs over the past day or so. Probably not in ketosis again yet, if I fell out.


----------



## toni48

Lost another 3 lbs. Making a total of 6. Also walking on the treadmill 19 min. up from 3 min. Really stuggling today, I need some snack ideas.


----------



## Belfrybat

Toni - you are doing great!

I was down 2 lbs on my official weigh-in, for a total loss of 2.5 since the first of the month. Not at all good. I had decided to do 2 days fasting and I haven't been, so will get back to that, plus be much more careful with food intake. I've been eating the right things, but too much of everything. Well... the right things except the bag of potato chips I fell into yesterday. I really need to stop buying those things! Today is two piece Tuesday at Church's Fried Chicken -- my nemesis. So I've decided to walk over to Sam's Club later and pick up a rotisserie chicken instead. Exercise and a better choice in fast food. And talking about exercise, I've gotten back to Walk Away the Pounds 2 mile DVD every other day. That is my favourite as it uses the stretch band to help with upper body exercise. And it's a gentle workout on my back. 

We have a bit over three and a half weeks left on this round -- we can do it!


----------



## VICKI1

I weighed on Monday and lost 1 1/2 lbs. hopefully this week will be the same or better! Congrats to all who lost. My plan this week is to start walking just for excercise. I sit at a desk 8 to10 hours 5 days a week. I have chores to do when I get home but it's not enough. Good luck to everyone this week&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## CountryMom22

Tinker, I also have really bad knees, and the treadmill is painful. You might want to try the bike. I do 40 minutes a day on a recumbent bike and it actually helps improve the range of motion in my knees. By biking regularly, I have also found my knees to be much less painful.

Finding an exercise program that you can do that produces results, that you enjoy, will be motivation enough. I have also heard that large doses of Vitamin C also helps. Just a thought. 

I'm down 4 pounds in 10 days as of last Sunday. I've finally dialed in on the nutrition and upped my cardio from 30 to 40 minutes a day. Whether it's biking or walking, it has made a difference. I also do ab work everyday, and lift weights 3-4 times a week. This lifestyle transformation has been in the works for about 2 years now, and I'm down 50 pounds total so far. In that 2 years, I have also had 4 major surgeries that prevented me from working out a least 8 weeks for each surgery, so I don't think I'm doing too badly. It's slower going than I want it to be, though. Still a long way to go, but I feel so much better!

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## toni48

Lost 1 lb. this week. Was hopeing for more but I'll take that and be glad. I'm doing 20 min. a day on the treadmill.


----------



## toni48

woo Hoo country Mom.... Way to go.


----------



## Jokarva

I lost zero pounds this week, not a surprise after last week. Of course the gluten/dairy/sugar free vegetarian potato chips I got into probably didn't help


----------



## Belfrybat

Way to go, everyone. I'm down 1/2 lb. I really need to get off my buttinsky and get some better exercise. Walk Away the Pounds is great -- when I do it. I tried the recumbent bike today at the fitness room and my knees were aching just 10 minutes in. I can walk on the treadmill for 30 - 40 minutes without knee pain. Any ideas why the recumbent would bother them?


----------



## light rain

Looks like I stayed just about the same weight. We had company and I probably ate more because we were celebrating. We will have company again next weekend and probably do the same thing. After that I will start knuckling down to lose weight.


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm with you, Lightrain. 
I'm down another pound. I really, really hoped the loss would be faster, but then again I keep sabotaging myself by eating out at church or with friends. The downside of living in town instead of the country as I have for the past umpteen years. Total loss since I begin this thread is a whopping 3-1/2 lbs. But at least I'm no longer gaining.


----------



## CountryMom22

I weighed in a day early this week and I'm down another 2 pounds! So glad to finally be seeing my work pay off. Unfortunately, all this snow is making me want to eat, not sure why. Of course I'm not craving salads either!

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## Belfrybat

Countrymom - way to go! How many total does that make for this round?

I started out fasting yesterday and then got derailed late afternoon. It seems I do great during the day, but come 4 - 5 pm., I sabotage myself. Need to work on that. I eat the right foods but too much. And my morning blood sugar shows the results. 

Any tips for not snacking in the afternoon/ evening?


----------



## toni48

I have the same problem Belfrybat. Think I'm getting in a habit of eating to much in the evening. Even though its healthy stuff it still has to many calories.


----------



## painterswife

I have lost 3 pounds. 2 of them this week. I lost a week in there to a period. I fasted Monday and will again today. My blood sugar is much better when I get at least one or two fasting periods in a week.


----------



## Terri

A thought occurred to me.

On those cold winter days I like to drink soup. Bullion does not taste nearly as good: I want SOUP! And it is the broth that I crave. The solid part I eat to avoid wasting food.

For some reason I never though of it before, but they sell cartons of beef or chicken broth and I bet it would be tasty, especially if I tweaked it with the liquid that the mixed vegetables come in. This is cool because I, too, crave extra food when it is cold outside!!!!!!


----------



## painterswife

Terri said:


> A thought occurred to me.
> 
> On those cold winter days I like to drink soup. Bullion does not taste nearly as good: I want SOUP! And it is the broth that I crave. The solid part I eat to avoid wasting food.
> 
> For some reason I never though of it before, but they sell cartons of beef or chicken broth and I bet it would be tasty, especially if I tweaked it with the liquid that the mixed vegetables come in. This is cool because I, too, crave extra food when it is cold outside!!!!!!


I drink broth quite a bit. I make my own when ever I have turkey, baked chicken or beef and pork roast. I have quite a few containers frozen in the freezer. My chickens get the solids.


----------



## Jokarva

Snacking in the evening is my biggest problem. If I have something to keep my mind and hands busy, that helps sometimes. And cutting out sugar recently seems to have cut down that need to snack...but it'll come back eventually. It always does.


----------



## CountryMom22

Belfrybat, that makes 6 pounds since Jan. 6th. It's amazing how good I feel even after losing such a small amount! I had hit a plateau which had lasted for several months, so this feels more like success than the 40 pounds that I lost before it!

To keep from snacking in the afternoon/evening, I drink a lot of water or keep myself busy doing other things. I can't eat while I use the computer or folding laundry. Also, if that's a problem time for you, save some of your calorie allotment for the day and plan in your evening snack so it doesn't sabotage your good efforts from the rest of your day. Just make sure your snacking on something healthy, ie: air popped popcorn, a small amount of nuts, an apple with peanut butter. A snack doesn't have to be a bad thing, it's all in how you handle it/look at it.

My weakness is chocolate. But you know what, I've worked it into my calorie allotment and I now have some everyday, and I'm still losing!

Planning is everything, and if you feel deprived you won't stick to a healthy eating plan.


----------



## VICKI1

Well, I stayed the same this week. I had a pepsi twice last week just to clam my nerves and that's a big NO!! I haven't been walking like I should because of the weather and I have to make myself to that every day. I try to watch what I eat and how much but evenings are hardest for me. I need to unwind and relax from work and food seems to be my best way so I need to break that habit. I hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## Belfrybat

CountryMom22 said:


> Belfrybat, that makes 6 pounds since Jan. 6th. It's amazing how good I feel even after losing such a small amount! I had hit a plateau which had lasted for several months, so this feels more like success than the 40 pounds that I lost before it!


I wish! It's 3-1/2 pounds total as of last Sunday. I haven't had a loss this week due to a pot luck luncheon yesterday, but I don't "officially" weigh until Sunday. 



> To keep from snacking in the afternoon/evening, I drink a lot of water or keep myself busy doing other things. I can't eat while I use the computer or folding laundry. Also, if that's a problem time for you, save some of your calorie allotment for the day and plan in your evening snack so it doesn't sabotage your good efforts from the rest of your day. Just make sure your snacking on something healthy, ie: air popped popcorn, a small amount of nuts, an apple with peanut butter. A snack doesn't have to be a bad thing, it's all in how you handle it/look at it.
> 
> My weakness is chocolate. But you know what, I've worked it into my calorie allotment and I now have some everyday, and I'm still losing!
> 
> Planning is everything, and if you feel deprived you won't stick to a healthy eating plan.


I agree planning is the key. I just eat too much in the evenings which raises insulin levels and prevents the weight loss. I think I might switch sewing and quilting to later in the day since I don't eat or drink while sewing.


----------



## toni48

Down 2 lbs. this week with a total of 9 lbs. 25 minutes a day on the treadmill.


----------



## CountryMom22

Belfrybat, 3 1/2 pounds is great! Sounds like switching your quilting/sewing time should help with the nighttime snacking.

toni48 great loss this week!

Sounds like everyone is doing well. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jokarva

Weigh in yesterday, no loss again. I feel lighter and my jeans are looser, so that's good, but it's always nice to see those numbers go down. Maybe next week. 

The weather is cooperating, so I've started walking again. My birthday is next month (the big 60!) and I'm thinking of buying myself a rowing machine. Now, will I actually use it....that's always the dilemma.


----------



## painterswife

Okay. lost 4 pounds in the last week. My slump is over. I just might lose that 10 pounds by the 14th.


----------



## CountryMom22

I'm really frustrated! I increased my cardio time and was expecting another 2 pound loss this week. Instead the scale didn't move at all! I worked my tail off this week!

The only thing I can think of is I did have some bread, 2 or 3 times last week. Not a lot, but maybe just enough to through my nutrition off kilter. I don't know. I'm not going to cut out carbs altogether, just wheat. I may be one of those people who are sensitive to wheat. I'm also going to spend this next week writing down whatever I eat, no matter how small a bite, just to see if I'm getting calories that I'm forgetting about.

I'm in the same boat as Jokarva. My clothes are loser and people are noticing, so maybe it's a loss of fat but a gain in muscle. Since muscle weighs more than fat, that could cancel out any loss on the scale. Just have to buckle down and see what next week brings.

Good work, Painterswife. I'm sure you'll meet your goal!


----------



## Belfrybat

Wow PW, way to go! Remind me again of how you are eating. 

I'm in the same camp as the others with no loss this week but my "test dress" is fitting better. Still too tight, especially in the hips, but better. I didn't measure before I started this thread and am sorry I didn't.

I've walked 1.5 - 2 miles every morning this past week and am doing a light exercise routine with a stretch band in the afternoon. I have more energy, so now just need to concentrate better on what and when I eat. I'm determined to stick with this as I really do need to lose weight for my health's sake.


----------



## painterswife

I am low carb, high fat combined with fasting. Monday, Wed and some fridays I just have water and broth. My eating days I stay LCHF but don't worry too much about my calories.

No exercise. Sugar in my coffee on weekends. My blood sugar was 78 this morning. The fasting is the key for me. I don't think I could handle the fasting as well if I was not staying away from the bread, flour and starches.


----------



## light rain

I weighed myself this am and either I've lost a little over a lb. or I didn't eat as much salt in the last day or two.

I want to fast a day or two also. I wonder what effect that has besides losing weight. Does it shrink the stomach? If so, do we feel fuller with less food? Also does that do positive changes in the makeup of gut bacteria? 

I am so looking forward to growing more of our own vegetables this summer. That should give us a better supply of healthy, low carb but delicious options...


----------



## painterswife

This is a good article on fasting. I love Dr. Fung. His saying that I love is that "Fasting is cheap" It is and I also have less dinners to cook.

https://intensivedietarymanagement.com/obesity-solving-the-two-compartment-problem/


----------



## Belfrybat

PW - thanks for the link. You had linked to a video earlier, but this article/ blog makes a lot of sense. I did very strict low carb when first diagnosed with diabetes, but have gotten away from it in the last couple of years -- and my weight and amount of meds has risen. 
I just got so tired of low carb and not being able to easily eat out, especially at church. But after reading this article and some of the material on the Diet Doctor website, I think I really need to recommit to low carb/ periodic fasting. 

I signed up for the two week challenge on Diet doctor and will start Sunday afternoon, since that is what the program calls for. In the meantime, I'll explore the program more fully.


----------



## painterswife

I am keeping low carb until. I have lost what I want. Then I will fast when I have too many carbs. That way I can indulge every once in a while.


----------



## Jokarva

Weigh in this morning, down 1 pound. That makes about 7 total...very doubtful I'll lose 10 by Valentines Day. At this age I swear it's twice the effort for half the reward, which is so discouraging.


----------



## painterswife

I am down one pound so far this week as well. Not as fast as I want but progress is better than going backwards.


----------



## light rain

Jokarva, don't give up!

Is there a possibility that we can extend the finish date to Easter? :ashamed:


----------



## Belfrybat

I agree that being down "only" 1 lb. is so much better than being up. I gained a pound overnight -- yes, I know its water, but still.... I'm fasting until supper today and have recommitted to a very low carb diet for a next few weeks. It is just so difficult to stay on it away from the house and I eat once or twice a week at church. So for those occasions, I've decided to fast that day and eat as sensibly as I can at the meal.
I'm so glad to be part of this group as I feel I can be more open with a small group than a larger one on the diet forums.
AND I am so grateful to PW for introducing me to Dr. Jason Fung. He makes so much sense.



light rain said:


> Jokarva, don't give up!
> 
> Is there a possibility that we can extend the finish date to Easter? :ashamed:


I had planned on starting a new thread with Easter as a target, but let me see if I can find a mod who will edit the title from Valentines to Easter. We've got a good momentum going here.


----------



## wr

Belfrybat contacted me and indicated that you were all doing so well that she figured she'd like the deadline in the thread title changed. 

Congratulations to you all on your continued success!


----------



## Belfrybat

Thanks, WR - both for changing the thread title and the encouragement.


----------



## toni48

Down one lb. I started in Jan. and have lost 10 lbs. now. I need to lose 50 so I'll go for some more. Hopeing to lose near 10 in Feb. Hope I can join in. Am walking 30 min. a day on the treadmill.....


----------



## painterswife

I just hit 6 pounds from the 22nd and 41 since August 5th. Next is 50. I am so happy I finally found a way of eating that works for me. Menopause kicked my butt and now I am kicking it back.


----------



## Belfrybat

Wow! PW and Toni -- both of you are doing great.

I fasted until supper yesterday and lost 2 lbs. overnight. Even though it's water weight, I'll take it. 

I've been watching videos on both Dr. Fung and the Diet Doctor sites. I knew a lot of what they are teaching about the benefits of low carb dieting, but it's good to re-hear it and to learn that insulin resistance can be reversed by a combination of fasting and LC. Everything I've read up until this was so discouraging. I've juice fasted before but gained the weight back fairly quickly and it didn't do much to lower insulin resistance. I feel so hopeful right now even though I know this will be a long haul.


----------



## light rain

I am the same weight as last Sunday so while not an improvement at least not a gain. I did lots of snow shoveling where I couldn't take the snow blower and chainsaw cutting and wood moving... :grump:

When I was a kid I could take food or leave it. Sometimes there were long periods of fasting because I was busy with whatever activity I was doing. Now as a senior citizen my stomach/brain reminds me/nags me how good a certain food would taste. I do wonder what has changed in my body from childhood to old age during the aging process. :hohum:


----------



## Belfrybat

LightRain - I'm the same way. Used to go all day without eating and didn't really notice. Now my body reminds me around mid-day that she wants food. I can still skip breakfast OK and have been doing so this week.

*I'm down 1.5 lbs. this week  *--the largest one week loss since January 1st. That makes a total of 5 lbs. this round. I tried one day fasting and for the last four days I've not been eating between meals. That is a challenge for me as I'm a grazer, but from what I've been reading, snacking is a factor in high insulin resistance. 

Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## painterswife

We have been trained by carbs and so call nutritionists over the last 30 years to graze. I could not fast if I had not gone LCHF first. I actually told my doctor in August that I just can't not eat the bread and deserts when they are in the house. It was true then.

I starting cutting back mid Sept and by second week in October I was basically LCHF. I did not start the fasting until December. I was keto adapted before I did. In other words burning more fat for fuel that carbs. Now there is a wonderful chocolate cream pie in the fridge, ice cream in the freezer and lots of treats on the shelf ( for my husband) and I very rarely even think about them. If I do I have some bacon or some cheese and pepperoni. I cook sausage links on Sunday and keep them in the fridge. Same with bacon and boiled eggs. I reach for them and not the sweets.

It was a process and each step was not that easy. I have changed my way of eating though and it is a lot less difficult now.

Good job on the loses. One tiny step at a time.


----------



## CountryMom22

This is the second week in a row without a loss. I didn't gain anything, but didn't lose either. I've upped my cardio to an hour a day. I know the scale will eventually catch up with all the work I'm doing, but there is no motivation without the confirmation from the scale. So I'm finding it hard to stay motivated, but I will stick with it.

Good job everyone! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Belfrybat

PW - are you measuring? I've found in the past that my weight might stall but inches are decreasing. Also the extra exercise might be building muscle, so you could still be losing fat but the scale would show it. At any rate hang in there -- you will start losing again.

I'm down 1-1/2 lbs. since Sunday's weigh in. I hope this will continue. I'm doing lower carb than I really am comfortable with and fasting two days a week until supper (Tues and Fri). I'm not mentally prepared to do more than that. I'm also skipping breakfast which is not difficult for me as I'm not hungry in the mornings. But I am using cream in my decaf coffee. 

I just hope going this low on carbs doesn't trigger tachycardia spells, which has been an issue in the past.


----------



## painterswife

I am not measuring.

I was supposed to have a fast day yesterday but just could not get there. Some days you have the will power some you don't. Hope the rest of the week goes better.

Belfrybat. The only time the fasting makes me feel unwell is when I forget to have some bouillon. LCHF makes the water go right through you and you need to up your electrolytes. If I forget it it I get a headache right away.


----------



## Terri

My weight loss stalled for 2 months, once, after loosing slowly but steadily for about 5 months time. After looking at the calories I was eating and how my B/P was slowly but steadily dropping, the doctor told me not to change what I was doing, that I would start going down again soon.

I did, too!


----------



## Belfrybat

Down another pound, but I'm not claiming any loss until Sunday, my "official" weigh in day. It would be lovely to actually lose the 10 lbs. I'd hoped for by Valentines. But if not, I'll be happy with whatever the loss is.


----------



## painterswife

I am glad you are losing. Me not so much this week. Maybe next week.


----------



## toni48

I lost 2 lbs this week for a total of 12 so far.


----------



## Jokarva

Weigh in this morning, down maybe half pound. I still use my old spring loaded scale from the dark ages, so it's hard to tell exactly...but I'm not up at least. 

Which isn't too bad since it was my birthday Monday (I am 60....bring on those senior discounts, lol) and DH found a beautiful gluten free cake for me that was definitely not sugar free - and I enjoyed every bite of it. We went on a day trip, family threw a surprise party...too much eating away from home. Getting back on track, but don't think the gluten/sugar/dairy free is doing as much good as I'd hoped it would. I don't feel noticeably better anyway, so may need to reevaluate the plan.


----------



## Belfrybat

Belated happy birthday, Jovarka.
Toni - great going on the weight loss. That averages to 2 lbs. a week since this thread started.
Since shaking my eating plan up I'm losing better -- not fast but at least not stalled. Tomorrow's my official weigh day and it looks like I'll be down 2 lbs. this week which will give me a 7 lb. loss since the first of the year. That's one pound a week -- not as fast as I'd hoped, but a friend reminded me if I stayed at that level it would be 50+ lbs. a year. Not that I need to lose that much. 

Since Easter is 6 weeks away, I'm setting another 10 lbs. goal to lose before then. 10 lbs. in 6 weeks should be doable on this new eating/ fasting plan. I've lowered my goal weight to 150 so that would put me 8-10 lbs. from goal.


----------



## Belfrybat

Well, phooey, the scale was up a half pound today so I'm only logging 1.5 loss this week. That makes 6.5 since January 1st. An average of 1 lb. a week. Not stellar but not too bad considering I'm older and insulin resistant. Resetting my goal for 10 lbs. loss between now and Easter, 6 weeks away.

How are the rest of you doing?


----------



## painterswife

Belfrybat said:


> Well, phooey, the scale was up a half pound today so I'm only logging 1.5 loss this week. That makes 6.5 since January 1st. An average of 1 lb. a week. Not stellar but not too bad considering I'm older and insulin resistant. Resetting my goal for 10 lbs. loss between now and Easter, 6 weeks away.
> 
> How are the rest of you doing?


I went up 4 pounds overnight the other day. I think menopause has retreated and I am back in the land of periods. I have not gone up for 4 months and I did not eat enough calories to go up.


----------



## light rain

I went down 1.8 lbs. since Jan. 24th. Lots of stressful challenges in the last week. 

I've got today's weight recorded on our big calendar so next week we'll see what the change is - plus or minus. 

I made egg rolls last night and I had three. I baked them and used Dole coleslaw mix, ground pork, onion and plenty of spices. I think this will be a good meal for both myself and my dh. I need to figure it out but I believe it was low calorie, low carb and low salt. I didn't use any soy sauce or salt to keep it low sodium for us. The egg roll wrappers by themselves had 410 mgs. of salt for 3 of them...

Now I need to come up with a concrete definition of "low" for each category.


----------



## CountryMom22

I haven't had a good week, real busy and stressful. I know I've been snacking a little, just a bite here and there, but they all add up. After no losses the last 2 weeks, now I'm afraid to get on the scale! I'll get back on track this week and weigh in again on Sunday. I just can't take seeing a gain right now.

I tried to go to the gym today, but apparently the holiday and extreme cold caused everyone in town to show up! There was not a bike or treadmill to be had. I did some weight work for my abs and legs and called it a day. I just couldn't take the crowd and I had too much to do waiting for me at home. By tomorrow everyone will be back at work and I'll be able to get my cardio in.

Congrats to everyone who is still on track. Keep up the good work. To those of us struggling, keep the faith. Be kind to yourself, when you slip, just get back on track. I need to take some of my own advice!


----------



## Belfrybat

painterswife said:


> I went up 4 pounds overnight the other day. I think menopause has retreated and I am back in the land of periods. I have not gone up for 4 months and I did not eat enough calories to go up.


I've had that happen to me occasionally and I'm way past menopause. The frustrating thing is I can gain 2 - 3 lbs. overnight but it takes several days to get it off again. 

But that is not happening now. The twice a week fasting in addition to low/ medium carb seems to be helping with consistent weight loss. But my pattern is I will plateau in a few weeks -- then the frustration will set in again, and I will need your support.

*LightRain* -- keep up the good work. You are an inspiration
*CountryMom* -- it can really be frustrating to not lose, or even gain (been there, done that), but I really like what you say in your last sentence. Very positive and we all need to hear that from time to time.


----------



## painterswife

I am reading Dr. Jason Fung's new book. The obesity code. It is fascinating. Explains about the correlation between insulin and weight gain.


----------



## Belfrybat

I was a bit disappointed in the book as he doesn't cover his protocol for reversing diabetes. In spite of the title, I had hoped he would as I have lots of questions. 
But the book is good.

I've lost an additional pound so far this week but hope for a couple more before Sunday. How are the rest of you doing?


----------



## painterswife

When did you get the book?


----------



## Belfrybat

I received my copy of Fung's book on Tuesday. All I've done so far is skim in, but plan on reading in more depth starting tomorrow as I have a talk to prepare for this evening.

I'm down another pound, but will be eating out tonight so expect that will disappear. I don't count any loss until Sunday.


----------



## painterswife

Well I went up a pound over night even though I fasted yesterday. That is 5 pounds in a week even though I did not eat enough to gain an ounce. I however got a fancy new scale that tells me it is all water. So I am not going to worry about it. My jeans are getting looser and I am about to move down a size in my jeans.


----------



## light rain

Painterswife, have you eaten more salt in the last week? If I eat pizza, like 3 pieces I just retain fluid. I didn't realize until recently that a jumbo egg has 90 mgs of salt before you cook it in butter or bacon fat. That was a complete surprise! Now I am not saying to avoid eggs but just the amount of sodium in foods is a shock sometimes. I didn't realize that 1/4 t of salt has about 500 mgs of sodium. And soy sauce...  :run:


----------



## Belfrybat

PW - what kind of scale did you get that can tell water weight from fat weight? Never heard of such a thing.

I try to keep my sodium to 2500-3000 mg. as that is the level my heart seems to like. For years I was a rebel, but now the "powers that be" have decided that salt is not bad for folks who don't have high blood pressure. So now I'm mainstream.

I behaved myself last night and had a cheese/meat plate with a glass of wine. Only ate 4 of the crackers. So no gain this morning.


----------



## painterswife

This is the scale I got. I especially like that it dos not change weights no matter how many times I get on it. My old ones could be up or down 2-3 pounds each time I stepped on it.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B018M178BM?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00#Ask

No not too much salt. I think I am about to have another period. Two in a row after none for a year. Starting to think this better way of eating is balancing my hormones and bringing back my period.


----------



## painterswife

Okay, I believe I have figured out why I gained weight. I had changed my magnesium pills. The new ones I bought were bothering my husbands stomach so I bought the ones I was taking before and I dropped the water weight off. The funny things is it was the slow release ones in stead of the citrate ones that were the problem. Thought it would be the other way around.

There must have been something in the slow release formula that was causing it.


----------



## Jokarva

Weigh in yesterday, no loss and no gain...I've been stuck at this weight for several weeks now. 

I've added a bit of cheese back in my meals since that's where a fair amount of protein was in my diet, still keeping the sugar and gluten low. Doing some walking and short upper body workout most days. It would certainly be nice to see those numbers move down, but nothing in my body seems to want to cooperate these days.


----------



## light rain

I have lost three lbs. since last Sunday. Stress had a lot to do with it but it's still a loss. I am increasing protein, fiber and low carb veggies. 

I hope I can lose more this week or at least not gain. I would like to do more outside exercising/work but it is very muddy and icy in places. 

I do seem to lose more if I can go extra hours of fasting after I get up in the morning. But when I do eat I am really hungry.


----------



## Jokarva

I think ( still reading) I may try the 3 day Military diet. Has anyone done this?

It's been around forever apparently, but I've never heard of it. Pretty simple and seems to get people jump started. I can sub vegetarian options, and there's no cooking involved. Heck, there's almost no eating involved. 

I'm not usually one for fad diets, but I need that scale to move!


----------



## Terri

HHMMmm... I gained half a pound this week.

DH had surgery on his knee just 7 days ago, and I have no idea if I should blame the hospital lunches or the fact that I have been forgetting to make (and eat) salads. Or it might be the stress eating.

This is not a defeat but it is a warning: while I am not trying to lose weight right now I AM trying to maintain my prior weight loss! So today I should make a big bowl of salad and keep it in the fridge so it Is convenient to eat it. 

DH is home right now: the ice pack goes ON and the ice pack goes OFF and the ice pack goes ON and....... It might be the stress eating. I do hate to see him in pain, and he is in pain excepting for 2 hours after he takes his meds.

OH! Edited to add: for what it is worth, I think the Military diet looks wonderful. On stressful days when I want to keep my energy up without snacking, I start my day with an egg and a piece of toast. Even on a stressful day that will keep me going until lunch. And I see that the Military diet allows that, as well as generous helpings of vegetables and frequent helpings of fish and such as well. I always do well at losing weight when I eat low fat protein more than once a day.


----------



## Belfrybat

Jokarva said:


> I think ( still reading) I may try the 3 day Military diet. Has anyone done this?
> 
> I'm not usually one for fad diets, but I need that scale to move!


I did it way back when before I was diabetic. I lost a few pounds, but gained them right back, so I surmise it was water weight loss. BUT my take is anything that will jump start weight loss is a good thing, as long as one transitions to a better balanced diet afterwards. I had better success with the Russian airforce diet in that I kept some of the weight off. But it won't work if you are vegetarian. 

*Terri* -- sorry to hear about your hubs. Hope he gets well fast. You only gained 1/2 pound during all that? Way to go. Thanks for the caution about being diligent in maintenance. We all need to hear that. 

Well, I'm on a two pound rollercoaster. The day after a fasting day, I'm up a pound or two, then lose the next day... rinse and repeat. So my net loss for last week was a big fat 0. But my blood sugars are improving a bit, so I'll stick to this regimen. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Terri

Belfrybat said:


> *Terri* -- sorry to hear about your hubs. Hope he gets well fast. You only gained 1/2 pound during all that? Way to go. Thanks for the caution about being diligent in maintenance. We all need to hear that.
> 
> Well, I'm on a two pound rollercoaster. The day after a fasting day, I'm up a pound or two, then lose the next day... rinse and repeat. So my net loss for last week was a big fat 0. But my blood sugars are improving a bit, so I'll stick to this regimen.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?


Hey, thanks!

Hopefully your own scale will start dropping soon! I have found that good blood sugar control = less appetite. In the long run it was only when my own BS control was good that I was able to keep weight off. I now do not lose weight very fast, but it mostly stays off when I do lose it. Mostly, anyways!


----------



## CountryMom22

Terri, I'm so sorry to hear about your husband's surgery. Glad he's able to recuperate at home, although I know it's very stressful for you. I pray his pain lessens and the recuperation goes smoothly.

I finally got back on the scale last Sunday ... and lost another 1.5 pounds! Finally broke through that plateau. What I have really noticed in the last week is my energy level has skyrocketed! I just can't sit still, I feel so good! I have increased not only the length of my cardio sessions, but I've started mixing up the intensity and the type. Some days I walk on the treadmill, some days I bike, some days I do a little of both and others I go to the park. I've also added more weight lifting and I swear I feel a big difference already.

I know I still have a longggggggg way to go, but I finally feel confident that I've got the working out and the nutrition in sync.

My brother who is a weight lifter said that my problem might be that I've cut the calories back too much, sending my body into starvation mode. He said that every third day I should add 300-400 calories of healthy food to shake up my metabolism. I'll try it and see if I still keep losing.

Now I'm so excited that I can't wait for Sunday weigh in to get here!


----------



## Belfrybat

CountryMom -- good for you. 

I was struggling yesterday. It was a fast day, but I only made it to 3 pm. A small meal then and another at 6. I'm trying to keep my meals to an hour and no snacking between meals. But it is hard to break the snacking habit. I'm down a pound as of this morning -- hope another gets lost before Sunday. If it does, then I'll be down 10 lbs. since the first of the year. The weather turned cold and windy on Tuesday, so I haven't walked for a couple of days. Need to either walk today or do the 2 mile "Walk Away the Pounds" video.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I have finally broke through my plateau. Lost 3 pounds haven't weight in this week, but will Saturday. Been doing more yoga,Billy Banks Boot Camp video and Shaun T Insanity. Have to lose 15 more pounds by the middle of June. Then would have 30 pounds left to lose. So far since 2009 I have lost 125 pounds and 96 inches. I was as round as I was tall.


----------



## Belfrybat

I went up 2 lbs. overnight!!! :grump: I am really POed. Blood sugar was also up. And for no reason I can determine. I made a new recipe last night -- zucchini lasagna. All it has is ground beef, tomato sauce, cottage cheese, mozzarella cheese and uses zucchini in place of noodles. The entire recipe has only 90 grams of carb and I ate 1/4 the pan -- 23 grams. It was absolutely delicious and should be on my eating plan. Pits!

I know it's water weight, but still -- this will make two weeks in a row with no loss due to the water weight rollercoaster I'm on. Pits!


----------



## light rain

Belfrybat, how much sodium do you estimate was in your supper?

Also, how much sodium is recommended for folks between the ages of 50 and 70? I'm in my 60's and I'm not entirely clear on this. I was surprised to find out that jumbo eggs had 90 mgs of sodium before butter or salt is added. Also I believe most unprocessed meats have a fair amt. of sodium before any is added in cooking or for condiment. Processed meats in our house will now be maybe a quarterly annual treat because of all the sodium...


----------



## Jokarva

I try to tell myself that 2 pounds up or down doesn't mean much since there are so many reasons why it happens, but I know how discouraging it is. Hang in there, it's a marathon not a sprint (or whatever that saying is).

Yesterday was day 3 of the Military Diet, I stuck to it fairly well. It's not much food, but I realized it wasn't that much less than I've been eating for a while. I'm concerned my plateau was because my calorie intake was too low, so need to reevaluate my whole plan. Anyway, weigh in this morning and I'm down nearly 4 pounds, which was good to see. Think I'll do this every other week and increase my eating in between and see how that works.


----------



## light rain

I'm up 3/4 lb. since last Sunday. I believe it is because I haven't been moving around as much and enjoying a few beers. I don't like light beer so the only answer is to reduce the amt.


----------



## Belfrybat

No loss for me this week. I was down 2 lbs. earlier in the week, but shot up so nothing. Even though I know this is a process, with eating very low carb and fasting, I really thought I might actually lose -- silly me! 

LightRain- there was about 1200 mg of sodium in the lasagna the other night. My heart and blood pressure really like it when I keep sodium to between 2500-3000 a day -- much less and I get heart palpitations and blood pressure drops too low. 

I still have a vial of hCG from when I was on that diet a couple of years ago. I'm really tempted to do another round, but it is so restrictive I have to psych myself up to it. 

Glad to see others are doing well, and best wishes for those in the same boat I am. Up down, up down. Hopefully this too shall pass.


----------



## CountryMom22

I'm sorry to hear about everyone's struggles. This trying to lose thing seems to take on a life of it's own! It becomes all consuming! Hang in there. You guys are right... there is hidden sodium in EVERYTHING. Cheeses tend to be high in sodium as is milk, even though they can/are part of a healthy diet. You might want to try increasing your water to help flush everything out. Hang in there!

This Sunday at weigh in I lost 3 pounds! I've been super careful with the carbs and it seems to be working. Also increased my protein, which has helped my energy levels. It's going to be a busy week, I hope I can stick to my gym schedule. We'll see how it turns out.

MoBookworm1957 you are quite the inspiration! I have about 175 pounds total to lose. So far I'm down 60#'s but it has taken a few years. You know how life gets in the way! So far since the middle of January I've lost 8.5 pounds, so the motivation is running high right now. It's nice to know that real people have lost large amounts of weight, and that it can be done!
Have a great week everyone!


----------



## Terri

I met my goal weight today! I have lost that half-pound that I had gained during my husbands surgery, and more besides, which has brought me down to my goal. 

Last night will be the last night that I will cook 2 pieces of fish for people, but only one for myself. YES!!!!! 

I can rely on the extra work during the summer to keep the flab off, as long as I do not eat lunch at fast food places too often! Speaking of eating at fast food places, DH is losing weight as well by eating my lunches of deli meat turkey sandwiches instead of his usual work day lunch of fast food burgers and fries. He will be home for at least another 2 weeks before his new knee is healed: I really hope that when he goes back to work that he alters his eating habits! The man is pretty heavy, and I worry about his health. 

At any rate, I can now relax my diet a bit, just in time to really ENJOY the spring fruits! I do love berries! 

So, while I may pop in from time to time to offer moral support, I am going back off the weight loss diet, and back on the maintenance diet which is rather more relaxed! 

Good luck, and God Bless you all!


----------



## Belfrybat

Great going, Terri. And please do check back in often as we need to hear from folks who are successful. 

I've finally lost the 2 lbs. that shot up overnight last Friday and am down another one. I've decided to claim the loss and not weigh on Sunday. Actually, I think I'll change my official weigh day to Friday morning. This makes an 11 lb. loss since Jan. 1st. Averaging one pound a week. So I have 13 lbs. left to lose. That will put me at the upper border of normal on the BMI chart. -- certainly not skinny, but perhaps a weight I can maintain. Of course no one could possible ever call me normal!


----------



## Terri

Belfrybat, you can do it! Now at the sun is shining in Texas, there will be more outside things to do and places to go, and the increased activity level will make the pound go off faster!


----------



## painterswife

Good job Belfry.

Last week I could not stay on the fasting. I would get home after work and eat my way to bed. All LCHF but enough to maintain and not lose. So I changed it up this week. Less beef and more chicken and fish. No nuts ( my downfall) No artificial sweeteners. I was eating a lot of atkins bars. It is working. Down another pound and 9 total since Jan 1st. My blood sugar has is not going up when I fast as well.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I have lost a pound this week. But shame on me! I ate Sonic Chicken Strip Dinner yesterday very late lunch. The good news, no vehicle means no fast food, cause I have to walk everywhere to get it. Matter of fact, I don't remember eating supper last night. Too dang, tired had cousin's youngest grandchildren for a couple of hours,boy was 3 ,girl just walking. No wonder I was tired.


----------



## light rain

I am within 1 1/2 lbs. of my goal weight. It was at 135 plus or minus. I don't have the cravings for carbs like I have in the past. Yesterday I ate the majority of a chocolate bar because I was out driving on many errands and didn't feel so good in the tummy in an hour or two...

I will keep with the higher protein lower carb diet and try to add in more lower carb vegetables and outdoor exercise, mostly fast walking, as the weather gets better. 

I do have more saggy folds of skin in my belly area because that is where I carried most of my weight. Legs got skinner as well. But if I have to make one part of my body more content I think my heart takes precedence over the skin or the legs... :grin:

Thank you all for the support!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Well, I won't be eating Sonic too often. Blood pressure went up quite a bit. But feel better today except for the thrist. But that too shall pass, my doctor told me. She told me I just had to have Sonic get the kid's meal. Also you would be surprised how sodium is in soda. And diet soda has more than regular. Lost a pound this week, changed my plate size again to see if that helps with plateu. Strawberry has been by my side like white on rice since my blood pressure shot up. Been off blood pressure medication for about a year now,same thing with cholesterol medication.


----------



## Belfrybat

Light Rain -- great going. I hope you will check in here and encourage the rest of us. 

Bookworm - sorry about the upset. Hope you get off the plateau soon.

Although I said I wouldn't weigh today, I did and am down another pound from Friday. But I didn't eat from 3 pm on Saturday. But at least I'm no longer gaining, so that's part of the battle won. And my carb cravings are diminishing, although I still want chocolate and apples. Both of them are on my plan when maintaining, but I'm trying to avoid them at present. 

Keep on keeping on, folks.


----------



## Jokarva

Fri weigh in was better than I thought it would be, no loss but no gain. I plan to do the Military diet again this week mainly because it's only 3 days, takes little thought, and it wasn't hard to stick to. I doubt I'll lose 4 pounds this time but any loss works for me. I'm about 16 pounds from goal but can fit into almost everything I own, so life is good.


----------



## CountryMom22

Sounds like everyone has a handle on this dieting thing. I weighed in on Sunday morning in a hopeful mood after such a great week last week. Unfortunately, I went up a pound, although hubby and I went out to dinner Saturday night, later than usual, and I thought I was doing good ordering the chicken stir fry. Well, there was enough salt in that to kill a horse! so I'm hopeful that in a few days, I'll at least be back to where I was last week.

I think I'm going to start weighing in on Wednesday's too, so if I'm not making the progress that I think I should, I can change things up a bit. I'm still being super active and get to the gym everyday, so I think this will help to keep a closer eye on things.

To those of you who have met your goals ...Congrats! that's a huge accomplishment! Please come back and check in to help keep the rest of us motivated. Maybe you'll even have some advice for maintaining that some of us might be ready to try!

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Been working out alot more than usual this week. Going to weight in Saturday. So hopefully I will start to lose weight again. Been getting my raised beds ready for Spring. Been rearranging then, doing square foot gardening this year in my raised beds. So instead of 9 little beds now have 36 square feet. Hopefully this will better for me. Know I sleep better.


----------



## Belfrybat

I've ended up a bust for this week, but it's my own fault. I went out to eat with a friend and then had a meal at church this week. Even if I try to be good, eating out always puts weight on me. I also haven't fasted this week - just sort of run out of steam. But, at least I haven't gained so I count the week as a success.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I've lost my butt this week. I'm wearing my dad's size 36x29 inseam and they're baggy.


----------



## Jokarva

MoBookworm1957 said:


> I've lost my butt this week. I'm wearing my dad's size 36x29 inseam and they're baggy.


I have plenty to share 

Did the military diet Mon-Wed, weigh in this morning and only down one pound, but that works for me. Then my sister and I went out and had lunch, and my niece sent me home with tons of leftovers from the country club she works for. So I'll probably see that pound again tomorrow.


----------



## Belfrybat

Bookworm and Jovarka - great going. 
I was the same at my "official" weigh in yesterday, but am down a pound this morning. So I'm going to claim it, especially since my eating yesterday wasn't really on plan. I was at Dollar Tree and purchased a bag of kettle cooked potato chips. I can usually resist, but I was having a down day and I have a terrible bad habit of emotional eating. 5 ounces of potato chips eaten over a three hour period is definitely emotional eating! But today I am back on plan. 
At this point, I'm down 12 lbs. from the first of the year with 12 - 15 more to go.


----------



## light rain

I'm sort of in a holding pattern right now. I have started using 6.6 pounds weights but have to go with a lighter one for my rt. shoulder. Injured that shoulder about 7 yrs. ago trying to get a kitten out of a dumpster... 

I wish there would be a chain of restaurants that would focus on low sodium and high nutritional meals. With fruit deserts too. And they would provide on the menu the estimated sodium, fat, fiber, carb and fat amts. for each selection. Folks enjoy going out for a snack or meal and having the social interaction but not the typical fare that is being offered across the US. I think Amy's foods may be starting something like this in CA...


----------



## light rain

Why was there a "dunk an Oreo" advertisement at the bottom of the page? That seems insulting to me and definitely not the support/advice I need on a weight loss forum.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I just got my dad's jeans last month. My fellow told me as long as he had something to Pat when he got home from his deployment in April. He would be happy!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

No thanks, I had plenty of butt to start with. My oldest son has a 32 waist, my youngest son has a 34 waist , my fellow has 36 waist and now I have a 36 waist.


----------



## CountryMom22

Light rain, if you go to Calorieking.com they list all the major chains with all the nutrition info you are looking for. I always go there before we go out to eat. Two weeks ago we went to the Longhorn to celebrate MIL birthday. I went to calorieking and discovered that all of their meals had at least 1500 mg of sodium, just in the main entrÃ©e! A few had enough sodium for your full daily allowance!

This site is a real eye opener!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Light Rain, I use a journal or diary and I write everything down. I mean everything, I didn't realize every time I got in refrigerator I would grab a handful of grape tomatoes. You write that down every time those calories add up. I also use a application on my tablet. Same thing with exercise, write it all down. At restaurants you can ask for No Salt entrees. Portion size is important too.


----------



## Belfrybat

I use Diet Power but will confess I'm bad at listing everything. I tend to wait until the evening and then try to think back on what I've eaten. But at least it gives me a guesstimate. 
I'm down 1-1/2 pounds this week in spite of two meals eaten out. I also haven't been fasting -- just seemed to have lost the "oomph" in that regard. But this puts me down 13.5 pounds since the first of the year. Maybe I'll do the same this coming week and be down a total of 15 by Easter. But it really has been a hard slog.

My doctor is changing me to a new diabetic med that is supposed to help with weight loss along with lowering blood sugar. That way I'll be able to greatly reduce insulin which is a weight gainer. So I have my fingers crossed.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I haven't weigh in for a month now. Actually I'm kinda scared too. With this new walking program that burns the calories for me and Strawberry. I'm afraid we're building muscle which weighs more than fat. I know I have been sleeping better at night since we started this.


----------



## Belfrybat

Bookworm, do you measure? I haven't been this round but used to measure instead of weigh. Many say that is a more realistic way to tell if you are losing or not.
Plus, to rag on you a little, muscle and fat weigh the same.  It's just that a pound of fat takes up more room than a pound of muscle.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Yes, I measure everything except the grape tomatoes. My big thing is I feel deprived when I don't eat carbs. I know that I'm not, because I eat carbs in other ways granola, raisins rolls,not cinnamon rolls I actually don't like cinnamon.


----------



## Belfrybat

Sorry -- I meant do you measure yourself? I lose inches before the scale shows much in the way of weight loss.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

No, I haven't.


----------



## Jokarva

I weighed on Thursday because I'm in a hotel in DC visiting friends this week, and on Thursday I was up a full 2 pounds. So aggravating. And I'd been doing really well...I'll be scared to weigh too after this week of traveling and eating out, but will just have to get back on track when I get home.

When I was 25 this much effort for this long and I'd probably be down 30 pounds by now. My skinny DH loses noticeable weight if he skips a couple of meals. Yes, I'm bitter (a little bit anyway).


----------



## CountryMom22

I'm with you about worrying about weighing in Jokarva! The last 2 weeks the diet has not been up to par and with sick kids at home, I haven't gotten to the gym as often as I should. I did weigh in on Thursday, I think it was Thursday anyway, and was up 1.5 pounds. Not bad considering what's been going on here, but depressing all the same.

So I've gotten back on the workout bandwagon in a big way by increasing the difficulty of my cardio and weight training again. It only took a few days to start feeling good again, but I'm still eating more carbs than I should, so I decided to skip the Sunday weigh in. If I weighed in right now and found another gain I would lose all my motivation, so I'm not going to weigh in again until the Saturday before Easter. In the meantime. I'm going to dial in the nutrition, and see what happens.


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm frustrated as well over how long it takes me to lose weight. Then just one day of relaxed eating (not pigging out) and I can gain 2 - 3 lbs. which then takes up to a week to lose. It really makes no sense to me -- if it is "water weight" then why can it pop up overnight but it takes so long to lose it.

I've been the same the past three days, but I am ready to see a greater loss.


----------



## Terri

When I have a day of "relaxed eating" I make certain to have the house full of tasty low-calorie things, like bell pepper strips, eggs, cucumbers, fish, chicken and such. Because if I eat more than tiny portions of the foods I grew up on I gain weight that is hard to get off! My metabolism at 60 is NOT the same as when I was 17!

If your weight is down in a week after a day of relaxed eating, then you are doing better than I do unless what I am eating is very low in calories! Now that I am 61 I just do not burn calories of as well as I once did. It goes along with the liens in my face and the odd grey hair.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Well, I finally made my self weigh in. Ready for the bad news! I gained 5 pounds! What a bummer! But I have a extra Jack Russell Terrier named Rampage at my house this week too. And the weather is screwy in Missouri right now. Yesterday I was thinking about capri's,shorts etc. Today it's 36 . went to doctor yesterday. Got good check up,but she's retiring at the end of the month. I wish her well. Trying to lose enough weight, so I can look good at my youngest son's wedding in June. I'm missing inches in funny spots,feet,behind but not stomach.


----------



## CountryMom22

Yeah, I wish we could spot lose, keep it where we want it but lose it everywhere else!

I'm trying to figure out how to make it to the gym on Easter while still getting to church and cooking at the same time. I figure if I can get to the gym, then I will feel a little less guilty eating my cheat meal!


----------



## Jokarva

Got home on Thursday but didn't weigh till today, up another pound so 3 pounds up from my lowest. Could have been a lot worse, now I need to get back on track. 

I brought my mil back to spend a month with us and give my sil a break. Maybe having her watch me like a hawk will keep me on the ball, lol.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Rampage went home, Strawberry being clingy. Took her to country yesterday,her and her brother ran for hours. Me I walked new hills for different inclines. Muscles tad bit sore in feet and back of legs this morning. Weighed in this morning lost 2 pounds this week. Yeah! Strawberry is so clingy right now I can't even drink a hot cup of coffee. This could become a semi bad day if I don't have some coffee soon. Have to cook something today, just haven't figured out what.


----------



## light rain

I'm holding around my goal, plus or minus 2 lbs. Being that it is fine weather one day and snow and sleet the next I haven't pushed myself to exercise outside. 

I am taking daily probiotics and D and a multi vit. Eating less junk food and less carbs in general inc. beer. I am letting myself get hungry sometimes and while I don't enjoy feeling hungry I remind myself throughout the world there are folks that don't even have a choice in the matter. 

I realize that what I eat is strongly influenced by family, friends and media. Probably in that order. So many people in my family and my husband's family have been negatively impacted by the typical American diet and portion size. And when I say negatively I mean up to and including the last goodbye. It doesn't have to be this way and I am frustrated and heartbroken to see the effects of bad nutrition on the ones I love...


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Been working in the garden daily, stretching,twisting,turning, holding right now at 182 got about 45 more pounds to loose. Then Doctor will be happy. Tonight I really don't feel like cooking, so I am cheating of sorts I get tire of cooking for 1. Having vegan taco,homemade tortilla just 1, sliced avocado, tomato,grilled onions , later for a snack will have 100 calorie, no salt,no butter ,no taste popcorn.


----------



## Belfrybat

I just realized I hadn't checked in at Easter. My total loss since the beginning of the year was 17 lbs. and I'm down another 2 since then, so am now 7 lbs. to first goal -- 12 lbs. to what I'd really like to weigh. I had a doctor's appt. Monday and he was very pleased with the weight loss and suggested I really didn't need to lose more as carrying a few extra pounds was healthy for an older woman. But even if I lose 12 more lbs. I'll still be 10-15 lbs. overweight according to the charts and BMI will be 27. So definitely not skinny by any means.

I'd say this round of losing and accountability has been good for all of us who participated. Do we want to start a new thread or just check in here occasionally?


----------



## light rain

Congratulations Belfrybat! Do you feel better since losing the weight?

I wonder what is the rational of your doctor for you not losing more weight. What would he think your ideal BMI would be? 

I hope this thread continues in some form. I need the support and info. 

I am drinking more water and tea and eating lightly for breakfast and leaving a longer time before lunch/supper. Sometimes I combine the two. I am not suggesting this as a strategy for someone with unstable blood sugars, though. That could be dangerous...

One of the reasons I'm am not a member of an organized church is that everyone, bar none, promotes eating so many unhealthy items at potlucks and social functions. I remember years ago folks going real heavy, no pun intended, on sweets, potato casseroles and other high salt/high carb entrees. I did it too. I didn't want my plate or bowl being the only one left behind uneaten... Also, if you wanted to feed 10 people with your dish it was so much more economical to do it with carbs instead of protein. The church I am referring to was a So. Baptist church with some of the best cooks in the country IMO. There was no endorsement of intake of alcohol but food was encouraged at every opportunity. 

Now the stats are that over 1O% of the US population are going to be battling kidney disease of some measure. I would like to know how much is precipitated by diet, meds and the general aging of our bodies. I will try to get some answers from my doctor in about 5 months.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Congratulations everybody on the weight we have all lost! I hope we keep in contact just so we know how everybody is doing. I have lost another pound and half this week. Made my oldest son take the soda out of the house. I start my day with a big glass of lemon water complete with slice of lemon in the glass. Went back to eating 6 small meals a day this way I don't get quite as shakey as before. I eat one vegan meal a week now. Had it last night, I was full when I was done. It's different.


----------



## Jokarva

Weighed this morning, down 3 pounds, so back to my 'low' weight. Which is still 15 pounds over my goal weight, but better than where I was during the holidays.

I'd love his thread to continue in some form, it does seem to keep me accountable and I enjoy hearing about other's successes.


----------



## light rain

I am still in the plus or minus of my goal. The difference is that it is now in the minus range. I find I can move easier and bend down easier. I do miss the high carb go-to foods and the feeling of familiarity, satiety and wellbeing while eating them. Have to find out if I can indulge periodically and not affect my weight too much.

The walking onions are perfect for using now and soon the asparagus will be poking up through the ground. I love both!

We eat the Pic Sweet Brussels sprouts and green beans as a stomach filler along with the protein at supper and some carbs. A piece of fresh fruit is usually eaten after each meal also. With the fruit there is no extra sodium and it satisfies the desire for something sweet as a closing tidbit.

We went to our favorite burger place in WI yesterday and got a burger with cheese and one scoop of custard. Tasted delicious but around 1000 mgs. of sodium. :smack In the future when we are out I will make premade sandwiches and if we really want something out we'll get a scoop of custard in a dish. We'll eat in the car with the music on so we don't start comparing what we are eating to what everyone else is eating. Makes it easier on continuing on this journey...


----------



## Jokarva

Light rain, what do you do with your walking onions? I have a bed of them but no idea how to use them, except to chop the tops for garnish.


----------



## Belfrybat

I use my walking onions like scallions, bulbs and tops. The clumps get large and I dig down and pull from the perimeter without disturbing the main clump. Every two or three years I dig the clump and replant a couple of dozen then give away or chop and freeze the rest. 

I seem to be taking a break from weight loss. Maintaining what I've lost, but not losing any more. Not stalled since I've been eating too high carb, but at least I'm not gaining right now.

LightRain - it's funny but I don't really feel that much difference. I'm very heavy in my hips and thighs and they are much looser and jiggly, but I didn't lose much in the way of inches so clothes are a bit looser but I didn't go down in size. I envy people who lose several sizes when they lose weight.


----------



## light rain

Jokarva I use them like Belfrybat does. I use the whole onion. Sometimes I fertilize them well and watch the little flowers and bulblets on top grow. If happy they will flower and then grow bulblets and then that sends out a flower and then bulblets and I've seen 3 generations on one plant at the same time. At that point they fall over from the top heaviness and walk, so to speak.

They, the green and the white are good cooked in omelets, beans and rice. After the weather turns warmer up here they get a little hot. But early spring they are one of my favorite garden groceries... 

Belfrybat, I have only lost about 2/3's of a size but have lost around 10 lbs. I hope you feel better as you lose wt. I feel better but just a little bit cranky. May be connected with the weight loss or just my general outlook... :ashamed: Buying a firecracker crab tree this weekend may improve my disposition... :sing:


----------



## Jokarva

Thanks guys, will give them a try tonight. Never met an onion I didn't love.

I can wear my 'skinny' clothes now, but my regular clothes don't seem much looser. And my goal clothes (8-10) are pie in the sky. All the flesh I do have seems to be loosing to gravity, and at my checkup and gyn visit their scales weighed me from 6-8 pounds heavier than mine do. And my mother in law is visiting for a month. Lol...ok, I'm done whining.


----------



## CountryMom22

Do the best you can while your MIL is with you. Don't let the stress make you reach for foods you know you shouldn't eat.

I seem to have hit another plateau. I haven't gained or lost in about 2 weeks. Unfortunately, I somehow hurt my foot, and even with rest (3 days) and my chiropractor working on it, it's not getting any better. I have had to really change up my workout routine, which is actually a good thing. For the last 2 days I have concentrated on the weight lifting, and I guess I wasn't working as hard as I thought, because boy do I feel a whole lot of muscles that I haven't felt in a long time! 

Even the biking is hurting my foot, so I have cut my cardio time to 30 minutes and moved over to the treadmill. I can't tell if it's helping or not yet, but I'm hopeful.

I'm just going to keep on keepin' on and see how things turn out.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Terri

UPDATE: I GAINED a pound, but I have decided it is muscle. Because it is spring there is a great deal to do and I am the one who does all of the outside work.

I believe I will set a top weight at 140, as I am active during the summer. Anything more than that is not likely to be muscle.


----------



## Belfrybat

CMom - sorry to hear of your injury. Terri - great work at keeping the weight off. 
Jovarka - Drs. scales always weigh more. I was told that was by design. Don't let yourself get stressed out.

I'm apparently taking a hiatus from weight loss, but not on purpose. Several meals out have derailed me, BUT I'm not gaining except for the 2 lbs. up/ 2 lbs. down syndrome.

I am recommitting myself to losing since I really would like to lose another 10 lbs. So... I am setting a goal of 10 lbs. loss by June 15th. That is just a bit over 1 lb. a week. Starting tomorrow (today is already blown) I'm limiting carbs to 50 grams a day and going back to a two day a week 20 - 24 hr. fast. Wish me luck.


----------



## CountryMom22

Wow! I'm not sure how, but this morning the scale said I lost 4.5 pounds! I'll take it. I have changed up my workouts. I'm walking now instead of biking and I have started using the free weights and doing some body weight exercises. I can tell you that I definitely feel the muscles that I'm working on now, and I didn't really before the change up.

I also noticed in the last week that when I walk outside I workout a lot harder than when I walk on the treadmill. Even though I'm going the same distance in the same amount of time. And no, it isn't like I'm going up hills or anything. On the treadmill, I walk at a 2.5% incline and outside where I'm walking this week is flat. I guess its the difference in the footing. Oh well, it seems to be agreeing with me! My foot still hurts but I'm just going to try and work through it. I have another Chiropractor visit tomorrow morning. I guess it's just gonna have to heal on its own. Eventually.

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## light rain

Countrymom22, maybe the outside effect could be the sunshine.

I ate out Chinese lunch yesterday and my weight went up over 2 lbs. Guess it was the sodium. :yuck: Tasty meal though... :thumb:

Today I went and bought 2 big pork roasts and then went and got several 5 gallon buckets of compost. Planted a Firecracker crab tree and will plant the Rubel blueberry tomorrow. I am trying to develop a permaculture here and also supplement our food with healthy low sodium options. :sing:


----------



## CountryMom22

light rain, I've had the same experience with Chinese food. It also happened when I ordered a stir fry at the local diner. I was expecting it though, as I could taste the salt ... but it was just so good! It only took a few days to lose the water weight from the sodium, just keep drinking a lot of water to flush it out of your system.

It might have been the sunshine that made me feel like I was working harder, but I think it was the softer (slightly) footing. Just that little bit of instability made my core and legs work that much harder. Anytime I find that something makes me work harder I start to feel like I was just coasting during workouts before, even though I know that's not true. It does make me tweek my workouts to get the most out of them though, so that's a good outcome, even if it did come with sore muscles!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I have gained 5 pounds. Seems my bathroom scale runs on battery. The battery died when I weighted 185. Bummer! Back to work, good news when it isn't raining I'm outside gardening, playing fetch with Strawberry. Sometimes she even brings it back. And I walk alot more practice for my 1st 5k in May 2016!


----------



## Belfrybat

Bookworm -- sorry about the scale glitch. I had a similar thing happen a couple of years ago. Apparently on my scale when the battery gets weak I magically lose 5 lbs. then gain it right back when I change batteries. 

I haven't weighed for a week as I really thought I'd be gaining and didn't want to face it. But I jumped on this morning and am down 2 lbs. this week. This is the same 2 lbs. I've lost and gained the past several weeks, so hope this time it actually stays off. Well... I guess hoping isn't enough -- I have to continue to work on it. Part of my problem is I've moved to the "big city" and there are just too many opportunities to eat off-plan. Plus being a diabetic, eating off-plan means taking more meds that contribute to weight gain. But gradually I'm making progress. My current plan of attack is to eat a maximum of three off-plan meals a week. Sounds like a lot, but if I will knuckle down and do two 20 hour fasts a week plus stay low carb the rest of the time (50 grams or so), I think I can manage the three off-plan meals OK. Plus at my age I'm tired of being good all the time! 

Another pleasant surprise was I've lost 2" in my hips and 1-1/2" in my waist. I can't remember the last time I measured, but I think it's only been a couple of months. So a bit whoopee for me! 

I've been thinking of starting a new thread, but am not certain what target date to set or to just title it "2016 weight loss". What think all of you?


----------



## light rain

Belfrybat, isn't there some kind of restaurant in your big city that will allow you to enjoy a couple of meals out without breaking the calorie bank?

I am down to target goal. May set new target but I want to talk to a family member first to get her opinion.

Finally broke down and bought some new underwear 'cause I was concerned about losing the old ones while out somewhere... :ashamed: I am happy that I have lost the weight but sad my rump went with it.

Since DH is on a restricted diet it helps me not to bring "utsy" food into our house. Utsy in our household meant sweet, fatty and much in high esteem. Last night I cooked up a bunch of beautiful ****aki mushrooms in chicken broth, spices and fresh walking onions from our front yard. We had this along with chicken and papaya. Not sure what our protein will be today but there is applesauce to be used up and I'll go out and whisper encouraging words to the asparagus to speed up their growth. (Plan to look both ways to make sure my vegetable talk will not be witnessed). Patience, hmmmm, not a strong point. :happy2:


----------



## Belfrybat

I talk to my plants as well. And I don't worry about what the neighbours think. That's the benefit of being my age.

Since I now live in a town of over 100,000 there are lots of restaurants around where I could feast, but I don't like eating out alone. My off-plan eating is pretty much done at church functions or the occasional times I'm invited out. Sunday breakfast and Wednesday supper take place at church, and the food is excellent. We have a professional chef in charge of the meals at church -- it's like eating at a five star restaurant. Twice a month there is a pot luck luncheon here at the apartments, and like I said, the occasional invite out where I don't want to have to strictly limit what I eat. For 10 years since my diagnosis I've been "good" and I just don't want to be any more. At least not all the time.


----------



## Terri

I have gained a pound or two, so yesterday and today my main courses at lunch and dinner is baked fish. I use non-stick spray, and I double the salt and pepper I usually use so it has some flavor, and I am sitting here eating vegetable sticks for my usual afternoon snack. 

If I set a goal for losing weight of 10 pounds it overwhelms me and I cannot do it, but I can set a goal for a pound and then another pound. So this week I would like to lose a pound. My MAIN goal is to maintain what I have lost, but everybody knows how the scale creeps up when you get busy!:ashamed: 

The kids had come to visit for a few days and I fed them. And I fed me! But having the visit was well worth me needing to eat fish to lose the weight after they left!:nanner:


----------



## Belfrybat

I wear "old lady jeans" -- the kind with an elastic waist. I put on a pair I hadn't worn since late summer/ early fall and they just about fell off me! The waist was so loose it looked like I was wearing low riders. I kept hitching them up and although I have an ample bottom, they were so baggy it didn't look like I had one at all. Of course, this is very good news, but I'll miss these jeans as they are my gardening ones. 

Looking back over my Diet Power logs, my hips were 46" last August and now they are 41" and I'm down 3.5" in my waist. Since I usually wear a loose fitting habit, I really wasn't aware of the drastic change. 

I'm down another lb., but am ready to jump back on the wagon and quit dilly dallying so I can lose the last 10.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I weigh in Tuesday morning. I ought to lost something trying to give Strawberry a bath. She won last night, but today is a new day.


----------



## painterswife

I have not posted for a while. I have been plateauing or stalling for a couple of months. I have stayed mostly on track but with a few pretty good cheats.

Recently I have been doing a bunch of reading on metabolism and what happens when you calorie restrict long time. For example the people on the Biggest loser all end up gaining all their weight back because their metabolism is permanently damaged. I don't want that.

With that in mind I have adjusted how I am eating. I am still Ketogenic with the odd bit of sugar when I feel like it. Still not eating bread, potatoes, flour, pasta etc. I have changed up my routine. I eat what I want on the weekends, regular calories for my weight. During the week I fast when I feel like it and eat when I feel like it. So Monday I may not eat, Tuesday may be a full calorie day. Wednesday may be eating but calorie restricted. And so on. I am doing this to make sure my body does not think it needs to lower permanently what it needs in calories.

I base how I eat on how I feel and what my blood glucose is in the morning. If it is good and I feel like eating I do. If it is higher ( for me that is over 100 ) then I try to fast or I just have a smaller full fat meal.

I could not do this if I was not fat adapted with the ketogenic diet. It also is allowing me to have a treat of desert or a full carb meal when I feel the need and not fall back to bad eating habits.

I also find that if I have too much of a good thing my hole body seizes up and I am walking like an old women for a couple of days. That happens if I have a complete cheat day. One desert does not effect me but 2 in a row gives me what I call rigor mortis.

So 2 pounds dropped off last night and I am feeling great. My downward movement is back on track.


----------



## Terri

I saw the doctor just yesterday: he said that my A1C had dropped to 5.7 which is awesome for me!

I haven't lost any more weight but my blood sugars have been more steady and I gave the fish credit. I said that it was just easier to hold it steady on days I had eaten cod. He AGREED with that and said it was because cod was so low on fat! Apparently fat works against insulin.

I am going to remember that. 

I do not restrict fat, not really, but it is good to know something POSITIVE (like eat more cod) than just focusing on the negative (Do not eat many carbs)

It would appear that there is no one, true way!


----------



## painterswife

Just got my blood test results back. Everything went down and my cholesterol ratio for heart attack is in the excellent range my doctor is going to be very happy


----------



## Belfrybat

This has been a stressful week. I've been back to the property I'm selling three times and have another trip tomorrow then I'm done. The new owners moved in early and so I had to get some things cleaned out/ given away, etc. a couple of weeks early. But I'm grateful to be out from under and will be more grateful when closing happens in 10 days and I actually have the check in hand. 

But in the meantime, I've stress eaten a few times or made bad choices due to being on the road -- today was chicken livers and fried okra from the grocery store deli. But I figured it was my next-to-last time in that town, so I splurged. Not going to even step on the scale tomorrow morning. 

It looks like we all are learning more things about our bodies, sometimes we fall but are picking ourselves back up, and some of us (not me!) are staying on plan. But it does appear we are all moving in the right direction overall.


----------



## light rain

Went into Milw. last weekend to see our new grand nephew. What a cutie!

I found out yes... I can gain 2 lbs. in 24 hours... Had a few brewskis and tacos and nachos. Everything was delicious but I won't be repeating that anytime soon. I went with our daughter and son in law and didn't have to drive, so nice. :nanner:

Tomorrow I cut asparagus with carpet cutting knives from a second hand store. DH sharpened them up for me. 

I am still on my goal plus or minus 2 lbs. It was 88 here today and 33 two nights ago so I got to plant more vegetables and utilize them in meals. 

Everyone have a good weekend! 

*I forgot to say we are incorporating fresh mushrooms in our meals. We both love the flavors and there are no calories, carbs or sodium. I am evaluating whether this addition to our diet had some immune benefits to our health...


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Hey everybody! Sorry I haven't been here in awhile. Been working on crazy quilt in velvet's,satins,lace and dollies. Be glad when that one is finished. It's a wedding gift. Been to the doctor again! Dang, I felt so sick. Seems I have upper respiratory infection,inner ear infection,broke 3 toes on my right foot, tripped over Strawberry. Good news: I am now off another medicine,chlostrol. My A1C is less than 5.5 no longer considered DIABETIC! Blood pressure is low so still on half pill for that. Doctor took me off depression medicine being weaned off that one. Doc said to eat more fresh fruit she liked what she was reading in my daily journal. Dietian loved what she was reading in my journal she agreed with Doc eat more fresh fruit. Eat more smaller meals than eating 3 full sized meals, I will stay full longer and my body won't think it's starving.


----------



## CountryMom22

Sorry to hear you're having some issues but so glad that your health is improving. Getting off as many meds as possible is wonderful! So proud of you! 

Keep it up!


----------



## Jokarva

I finally worked up the nerve to weigh myself, up one pound from my lowest weight so not nearly as bad as I was afraid of. Things have been hectic with family stuff, work on and around the house and DH traveling, but time to pull it together. 

With DH gone for a couple of weeks it was a good time for simple healthy meals, instead I've fallen back on quick and unhealthy - dinner last night was cheetos and an apple  I need to do better than that.


----------



## CountryMom22

We all slip sometimes. Don't be so hard on yourself. You know what to do now just find the motivation to get back on track.

Well, after more than 2 months of dealing with this foot problem, I have a doctor's appointment on Friday morning. After talking with some others around here, I'm hoping it's not chemo induced neuropathy. I guess I'll know on Friday.

Right now the pain is so bad that today I didn't work out at all. I'm only doing what I absolutely have to do. Until today, I was still working out even though I did have to modify my workouts. I hope this is something that can be fixed fairly quickly.

I'll check back in on Friday after the Dr. appointment. Wish me luck!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I weighted Friday, I am pleased lost 2 pounds. Started back up my walking routine with Strawberry. we did 1 mile in 17 minutes. We were picking them up and putting them down. Both she and I slept last night. Didn't even pick up quilting. Too tired.


----------



## light rain

Tomorrow is going to involve lots of walking and probably some restaurant food. Hope the exercise cancels out the calories...:hohum: I am so happy to be able to spend some time with our kids. :heh:

We're getting asparagus every three days or so and are grateful. I'll be planting more next week.

Hope everyone has a great weekend and has the opportunity to enjoy some tasty, healthy food! :bouncy:

BTW I'm right at target weight. In the process of evaluating whether to move the target # down or leave it as is I need to talk with daughter. I trust her opinion on this matter.


----------



## painterswife

My mother was here for a few days. Yesterday we went shopping ( not my choice) and I had bread for the first time in months and a milkshake and chocolate cake. I still lost 1/2 pound.

I just put a bag of Canadian candies and chocolate bars in the freezer. I told her to bring a couple of each but she brought bags. I have enough to last a couple of years of treats now.

I however did not take any of the garbage bag full of Cheetos that she had in her car.

No cravings today even though there is 3/4 of a cake still on the counter. My husband will have to eat that all himself.


----------



## Belfrybat

Wow! Everyone is doing great. I'm holding steady which is good news as I've eaten out three times this week. My pattern seems to be "diet Mon - Wed" and "feast Thurs - Sun". I need to switch that around if I am going to lose the last 10 lbs. Then again, after 20 years of living in a small town with little access to a social life, I'm enjoying the chance to fellowship and eat with others. And for the most part I do behave myself when out but still eat more carbs than I should. Yesterday was Jason's Deli where I had a half sandwich and salad bar. I removed the top slice of bread so I could have a small serving of ice cream. How's that for restraint?


----------



## light rain

Painterswife, the family and friends say love with carbs and sugar. It has been that way for about 100 yrs.(or more) and it is hard to change what people know/believe and have learned from parents and media...

I started off the morning with a delicious but high calorie peanut chocolate bar. DSIL made it. Had a wrap with lots of cilantro and chicken and a Pepsi. Finished the afternoon off with a hot cup of tea. We'll see tomorrow how the utsy foods balanced out with walking for three hours. Had a great time with the kids!

With losing the weight I looked down at my legs in the morning sun and discovered they are crepy. D... Rod Stewart... Oh well, that's life... :hohum:


----------



## painterswife

light rain said:


> Painterswife, the family and friends say love with carbs and sugar. It has been that way for about 100 yrs.(or more) and it is hard to change what people know/believe and have learned from parents and media...
> 
> I started off the morning with a delicious but high calorie peanut chocolate bar. DSIL made it. Had a wrap with lots of cilantro and chicken and a Pepsi. Finished the afternoon off with a hot cup of tea. We'll see tomorrow how the utsy foods balanced out with walking for three hours. Had a great time with the kids!
> 
> With losing the weight I looked down at my legs in the morning sun and discovered they are crepy. D... Rod Stewart... Oh well, that's life... :hohum:


Some carbs for treats is fine. I just need to balance it with a fast day.


----------



## light rain

Good that you worked out a way to achieve that balance. So many people never do...


----------



## CountryMom22

It's all about the balance, not just with the food, either.

The balance is also to be found between crepy skin and better health!


----------



## light rain

You are right CountryMom22. 

I know that I have to do more moving around to burn the calories. Also realize the ability to burn calories changes as we get older. As a person in my 60's I know that a person in their 30's usually has a might higher metabolism. What I could eat in my 3rd decade without gaining weight will put a couple of pounds on me in a very short period of time, like a couple of days. 

I use to love Little Debbie fruit pies washed down with a big old Pepsi. I could have that combination and go to sleep a happy camper. Didn't have to worry about the calories or the caffeine. Now, it is a different story...:hohum:

The crepey skin remark is basically acknowledging that I'm getting older. Trying to meet the physical changes with honesty and a portion of humor. While I don't revel in the crepey skin I am real grateful to God that I have the legs and the skin and the opportunity to share my wisdom or lack thereof with all of you. :bouncy:


----------



## CountryMom22

Well said, light rain! I know we all want to look our best, but people need to remember that even a thin, fit woman in her 50's or 60's isn't going to look like a thin, fit woman in her 30's. And she shouldn't try to! We should accept that we have passed that particular stage and enjoy the stage we are in now. But try to be our best, healthiest version of ourselves at whatever age we are!

I'm in my 50's but have started to notice the thing with the foods. I realize that my metabolism has slowed down and that I can't eat all the junk that I used to. But having to watch what time of day that I eat or drink certain things like ice cream or the occasional soda can make me crazy! I don't have either of those often, but usually I have to pass on them not because I'm trying to stick to my diet, but because if I don't I won't be able to sleep that night! Then again, maybe that's a blessing in disguise?


----------



## Belfrybat

I don't have crepy skin, but certainly have cottage cheese thighs and dark veins behind my knees. You'd think the cottage cheese would subside with the weight loss, but it hasn't. But since I don't wear shorts, no one sees it.

I'm down another pound this week. After 4 days of having at least one off-plan meal each day I started back on the "diet" yesterday. One church supper a week is gone due to summer, so that will help. I'm also going to get back to fasting -- I don't know why it is so hard this time around as a few months ago I was fasting until 3 or 4 pm 2 days a week. And was finding benefits from it such as lowered blood sugars. I'm such a wimp!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I lost another pound. Rather take the weight off a pound at a time. Then gain it all back after 16 June. My youngest son is getting married on the 18 the of June. Down another dress size yeah!


----------



## Belfrybat

Good for you Bookworm! I hope you lose what you want before the wedding. It's always nice to have a specific event in mind as it helps keep us more motivated. 

I'm down another pound as well and hope it stays gone. I fasted two days until 1 - 2 pm, which isn't great, but is a move in the right direction. It is nice to see the scale below 160 and I have 8 lbs. more to lose before goal of 150 lbs. 

I went to the farmers' market yesterday and snagged some yellow and green squash. I have several squash recipes that are low carb friendly, plus I have a new spiralizer to make noodles from squash. Supper last night was venison sausage tomato sauce over zoodles. Not bad and a good change from spaghetti squash which I also love. I'm going to have yellow squash noodles today with pesto sauce.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Belfrybat, I still weight too much. But I splurged on Pizza But pizza this month. I carry my weight pretty well. Losing inches, pretty soon will have flat butt syndrome. I don't fast anymore my blood pressure,and sugar drop dangerous low when I do. So I don't.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Hut pizza,


----------



## light rain

DH and I went to Walmart today to do some shopping. 

Came home with Brussels Sprouts, no sugar drink mix and plenty of 80 calorie yogurt cups. There were other things but these were right at the top of the list.

I'll go out and pick asparagus spears to go with the burgers tonight. Also plan to make a little rice. 

The Senposai greens are coming along and I can't wait to incorporate them into our meals. DH found a Vidalia Onion Lite salad dressing that was fairly low sodium 

I've got some kinda of onions/shallots to plant. I bought them from the Dane County Farmers Mkt. I think they were selling them to eat but no, they are going into soft rich dirt. Can you tell this is my favorite time of year? :heh:


----------



## Belfrybat

Well, sheesh! I'm up two pounds in two days and I've been behaving myself for several days. I sometimes think I lose better when I cheat a few times a week. Yeah, I know it's "only" water weight, but it will take a week for it come off if history repeats itself. And I was so enjoying being below 160, even if only for two days. 
Stupid scale.


----------



## CountryMom22

Well, I just found out that my foot has a stress fracture, among other things. So I'm not allowed to bike or walk, although I did get the ok to do some weight training. But without the cardio, I'm not going near a scale!


----------



## light rain

Sorry to hear that! Hope ya heal fast!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Went to the doctor on Wednesday,and from the first of the month to Wednesday I have lost another 3 pounds. Blood pressure was good, feeling good.


----------



## light rain

How is everybody doing or is the end of this thread? Me, at goal weight but feeling tired...


----------



## RLStewart

I'm pretty nearly at my goal weight as well but must say its tedious trying to maintain it.  Keep thinking that if I keep up the diet/exercise long enough my body will get used to it and quit thinking that I'm trying to starve it to death. It hasn't figured it out yet. I do enjoy exercise luckily and am walking/hiking/running around 30 miles a week. Just frustrating to still have to watch every single thing that I eat or watch the scale go shooting up.


----------



## CountryMom22

RLStewart, try increasing your calories, just by 200-300 a day every 4th day. Of course do this with healthy foods, not junk. You can increase your exercise slightly on that day as well. This helps to reset your metabolism. Sounds like it could be worth a shot. Good luck!

As an update on the foot issue. Seemed like it was improving a little after 3 weeks of rest. Then I went to an awards banquet and screwed it up. So now I'm back to square one and my orthopedic doc wants to put me in an air cast! I don't have the time for this right now! I've been so busy with work and icing my foot that I haven't worked out at all, and boy do I miss it!


----------



## Belfrybat

Countrymom - sorry you are still having foot problems
Stewart - I think maintaining is so much harder than losing. I've maintained about a year at a time and get discouraged then gain more weight. It can be a vicious circle. Hang in there. Perhaps shake things up like Countrymom suggests. 

I keep losing/ gaining the same 2 pounds. I am bouncing between 158 and 160. I haven't decided whether just to throw the towel in on more weight loss and just settle for where I am or to keep trying. I'm a bit discouraged right now that I can't seem to buckle down and get the weight off. I really had hoped to get down to 150 which is still heavy for my height, but would be better health wise. One of the problems I'm facing is with Spring here I'm tempted by the good veggies and fruit at the farmer's market. So even though I'm eating healthy food, it is still too high carb for me to be able to lose. Pits!


----------



## Terri

I am holding steady, and I am now focused on other things, like that falling - down shed we have STILL not found the time to replace. And my Mom is having health problems.



RLStewart said:


> Just frustrating to still have to watch every single thing that I eat or watch the scale go shooting up.


In time, I found it got to be a habit to watch what I ate. Also I like to have a dinner where there is something on my plate that I do not have to count, like salad with no starchy vegetables in it or like green beans. 

It is early summer, so I have been enjoying a LOT of salads. I notice the green beans are budding up, so either they or that one head of cabbage in the garden will be the next sort of thing I do not have to count.


----------



## light rain

Just had an egg cooked with longer cooked ****aki mushrooms and half an onion. Liberally dusted with sweet curry and less liberally with siracha... 

Also had a small amt. of white rice in there for a little carbs and butter and olive oil. Wished I had thought to go out and cut some celery leaves. 

Having our own vegetables and herbs growing nearby is really helpful for us to eat healthier. A lot of the herbs and some of the veggies, ie, sweet cayenne peppers, are grown in containers. 

I was in Walmart recently and walked through the ice cream area 2x BUT came home with 2 mangoes for something sweet. Yes, I did buy some items were not exactly healthy but the proportions in that category seem to be going down and without wailing and gnashing of teeth... :heh:


----------



## Belfrybat

Ok, I'm back down to 158 -- now to see if I can keep the scales going in the right direction. I keep saying I'm going to throw in the towel, but I REALLY do want to get to 150. I just have to find the "git up and go" to make it.

Great going to all who are losing/ maintaining. And commiseration and encouragement to those of us still struggling.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I got rid of 75 hangers of to big clothes,shirts,pants,purses,shoes,steel toe boots and shoes. Broke the top of my right foot just snapped. But to be expected anymore. Feels Like I lost about 55 pounds emotionally.. Whoo Hoo!!


----------



## Belfrybat

MoBookworm1957 said:


> I got rid of 75 hangers of to big clothes,shirts,pants,purses,shoes,steel toe boots and shoes. Broke the top of my right foot just snapped. But to be expected anymore. Feels Like I lost about 55 pounds emotionally.. Whoo Hoo!!


Good for you! Now you have plenty of room in your closet to buy cute smaller clothes! Hope your foot heals quickly. Err... perhaps you should have kept the steel toe boots? :lookout:

I'm holding steady but yesterday I cooked up several messes of kale, squash, cauliflower and green beans -- about 4 servings of each. My plan is to eat the vegetables for the next three days with, yogurt or cheese for protein. I think I've been eating too much protein which raises my blood sugar and prevents loss. I've also adapted the "Fast 5" program to see if eating in a 4-5 hour window in the late afternoon will help. I've not done well with 24 hr. fasting two days a week, so maybe fasting 20 hours a day 4 or 5 days a week might help. I know I can find an eating program that will work long range.


----------



## newcolorado

MoBookworm
I feel for you. I wore air cast 9 weeks. be sure sock under it. 

I am still maintaining wt ok. I wonder if I can if I get too old to walk. I walk a mile 4 mornings week at rec center. It is free to senuors. Senior bus takes me.


----------



## newcolorado

On this Afib heart diet and blood thinner some things I can not eat and some I have to eat. I try to eat a steady diet. I drink whole milk. I eat bread and potatoes..


----------



## Belfrybat

newcolorado said:


> On this Afib heart diet and blood thinner some things I can not eat and some I have to eat. I try to eat a steady diet. I drink whole milk. I eat bread and potatoes..


What kind of foods are on your diet? Bread and potatoes are high carb and will have a tendency to stall weight loss, even in people who can tolerate them (I can't due to diabetes). 

I realized this week that I am bored and am eating more than I should due to boredom. I've been in this apartment for 6 months, and although I enjoy living here overall, I'm not getting as much outside activity as I'm used to. Partially due to the ever constant winds. Just no fun being outside in high winds. The wind was low yesterday so got about an hour's worth of work/ activity done in my small garden plus a short walk and felt better because of it.


----------



## Terri

I am also a diabetic, and I eat both bread and potatos!

In small amounts.

In large amounts they DO raise my blood sugar, but in small amounts I am fine. So I can eat one slice of toast in the AM but not two. By lunch time my pills have kicked in and I CAN eat two slices of bread, which means I can have a sandwich for lunch if I choose. 

And, when I eat steak I always chose a small potato to go with it, and if there are no small potatos I will eat half a medium sized one. 

All diabetics are a bit different: without meds I cannot keep my blood sugar low enough, but when I am on meds I can have carbs in moderation. Moderation being the key word. Because, if I eat too many carbs it makes me hungry 2 hours later!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jokarva

I let life get in the way, but I'm back now. Weighed this morning, holding my breath the whole time, still the same weight at 155 - if I don't put the numbers out there I'll lose track of where I am. 

My big goal is 140, but my acceptable goal is anything under 150 because I haven't seen 140anything since my 20s. Exercise is hard cause it's hot and my knee is still an issue, but working outside keeps me from just sitting, and I do pushups leaning against counters and porch rails when I get a few free minutes.

My flesh is loose and my skin is crepey, I never wear shorts away from the house and the 3/4 sleeve is my go-to look. Had my first ever massage Friday (60th birthday gift from my sister) and sometimes I felt like the poor guy was kneading thru marshmallow instead of muscle...but it is what it is, and you got to work with what you have.

MoBookworm 1957, reading thru the messages I think you had a wedding yesterday? If so I hope it went beautifully!


----------



## newcolorado

Belfrybat
Heart is low fat and low salt. AND any foods that trigger an Afib episode. Caffeine, hot spicy , processed meat.No carbonation.. Then the blood thinner warfarin no greens like kale or spinche, no cole veggies, and things high in Vit K. have to count the Vit K per day. Diet calls for only 90mcg per day. Vit K and warfarin has to balance. I have blood test once a month or more depending on where INR is. 

I move here and small town in middle of no where, High priced store here . Senior bus takes us tp spme cities to shop abd doctor. I have local doctor now.


----------



## CountryMom22

MoBookworm1957, sorry to hear about the broken foot. I'm also sidelined by a broken foot right now and it's no fun. That stupid boot/cast thing makes it hurt worse so I only wear mine when I'm outside in the garden, with the doc's ok.

Hope you heal up soon!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Wedding was simple but beautiful. Elvis married youngest son and fiancee at the Little Vegas Wedding Chapel in Las Vegas Friday evening. Ex husband gave the bride away. Unfortunately her family couldn't be there. So myself and ex husband stepped right into roles. I fixed wedding dress malfunction, he walked her down the aisle to our son's loving arms.


----------



## light rain

A belated congratulations on your new member of the family MoBookworm1957!

Hot here today in WI! 

Just thought I'd share a snack that DH and I really like. 

Wasa sourdough crisp bread with 2 T's of hummus. We like all the hummus varieties but my favorites are lemon twist and garlic.

The Wasa has 45 mg. of sodium and thirty five calories. I really like the crunch. We keep them inside our gas stove to keep them dry. 

The hummus "lemon twist" has one hundred and thirty mgs of sodium in 2 T and 70 calories.

Cukes are starting to come in and I just ordered some potato onions from Southern Seed Exposure to plant in the fall. It is an experiment to see if they will prosper in zone 4 like they do in zone 7... God bless! :cowboy:


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I'm going to sound stupid again but what is hummus? Foot has pretty much healed up. Now that I said that I'll probably break it again.
Maintaining weight, too dang hot humid to walk. So Strawberry and I do yoga for kids,beginners. I try to get serious workout done before she gets up.
We take naps in afternoon when it's the hottest. Kinda enjoy that.
I eat lots of fresh produce,stir fry,dry fry,sauteed,baked,broiled,or grilled. Not much fried.


----------



## light rain

Hummus is ground up garbanzo beans/chick peas and tahini which is ground sesame seeds. Then whatever other spices that are added in. We buy Sabra brand most of the time but we like them all.

Yesterday I cooked up a pot of kidney beans in a crockpot. I have been soaking them longer than 8 hours and pouring off the cooled soaking water into the garden. For us it seems to reduce the gas factor. Lots of protein and fiber in a cup of cooked kidney beans. And they don't break the bank either...


----------



## Belfrybat

My weight loss has completely stalled out, but I haven't gained -- still bouncing between 157 and 160. However yesterday I put on a pair of slacks to do some outdoor work and they just about fell off me! I don't wear slacks very often and my dresses are granny style loose ones so I didn't realize how much my waist and hips have shrunk. 2.5" off my hips and 2" off my waist since mid April -- the last time I measured. I think that makes 5" off my hips since the first of the year. I've been walking several mornings a week and doing Tai Chi, and I guess it has made the difference. But those were my favourite slacks and I don't think I can alter them that much. <Sigh>


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I have gained a bit, but loosing inches. Been to dang hot to walk.
Decided to eat one fruits and vegetables meal a week. With doctor's okay. Have lost but haven't gained either.
Hot,and humidity just sucks the life out of me. Course I've been canning too.


----------

